# 05 Brute Force 750 Eating belts for breakfast



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys, Picked up an 05 Brute to work on while I recover (I wrecked my YZ250 and tore my ACL and Miniscus and strained my MCL. Had surgery and slowly getting back and picked up a brute to work on while I recover so I can keep my mind sane. The trie combo is 28" Mudzillas, 10" in the front, and 12" wide in the back.



I havent put a belt on and tried I got 6 spare belts from my previous brutes (I got a parts business as a second job, got tons of parts thank god) But taking the previous owners word for it it would eat belts for breakfast, even buying it and loading it my truck my buddy was driving it up the ramp and youcan smell the belt in it going.



So far what my broke limp self has done, Ive taken the CVT cover off and it looks to be a good spring combo so Im ruleing that out, It LOOKS to be maroon Primary (Cant really tell due to lighting) and Red Secondary. From what I read thats a good set up for these tires. Im thinking two things and Ill explain why.


1. Belt deflection (I havent tried as I havent put it back together and will get that right later as I wanted to inspect the clutches itself before I put it back in and waste a good belt.


2. This is the one Im leaning toward and want to replace but want the clutch gurus opinion before. The primary clutch.. The sheaves, Mine has a good groove worn into the bottom portion of the primary clutch, Arnt these things spose to be flat and smooth from bottom to top? Could this be whats eating the belts?


Also had oil in the belt housing when I pulled the cover off, gonna try and find out where thats leaking from and replace that seal. and also I got the famous 2wd and 4wd flashing (which he said 4wd still works fine) But its a weird flash, not the .5 back and forth, ill get more details on that when I get to the garage. 


Anyway, thanks guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you are on the right track, deflection could def. be the cause, but even correct deflection, w/ a bad grove in the sheave, could spell disaster for any new belt. 

Probably the engine seal around the primary. Or is it around the secondary...?? well it's got to be one of the two lol


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya, haha gotta be one of the two, I cleaned everything out and gonna cut the bad vtwin up and let her just sit there without the clutches on to find out which seal is leaking.


But I am right though? Those sheves need to be top to bottom smooth with no grooves?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes. No groves. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep...No grooves, No oil and proper deflection. If it does have the Maroon/Red combo you should be OK there. Look into having VFJ do your clutch. Probably cheaper then a new one and it will perform way better. But..get that oil leak fixed! Then toss that belt and install a brand new one.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

How fast are talking here like every few rides or every 15 minutes?


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for all yalls replies! Really helping!


I thought the spring combo setup was pretty well as well nmkawierider. and yeah, ima get that leak fixed haha, gotta find out which seal its coming from dont know 100% sure yet as I just got it and started last night getting into her. (Still on crutches recovering from ACL reconstruction surgery)


kygreen, dont really know time wise, Ill find out for myself when I get it "fixed" haha, The way he was talking about it, he was really frustrated, Im geussing 15-20 minutes of riding time, but then again I dont know his riding style, and also, he could have been in high mode alot and now using low. When my buddy was loading it in my truck for me we could smell it burning, and he wasnt riding 2-3 minutes, just to ride it and make sure it atleast goes before I buy it, haha.



Either way, Ima get this primary replaced probably, I really think that will be the issue and proper deflection. Just wanted to double check on that groove issue. Can get em pretty cheap on ebay used, but I may do the VFJ to get him to do this one, depending on the price. How much you guys thinking it would run if i sent it to VFJ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Depending on what stage, In the range of $300 I think? Give or take a $100. lol Maybe I should just let someone else answer b/c I havent looked into them in a while.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I think the vfj stage 3 is around $345. My guess is it's that groove that's eating them. My buddy had a tyrex with a bad groove in it and it would blow brand new belts in about 20 minutes of riding. If your groove is more than about 3/32 deep vfj won't do anything with it. He sent my buddies back and said he couldn't fix it, it was too far gone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was pretty close then. lol But I dunno if he needs stage 3 for just 28's????


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I think there is a oil line behind the clutches too but could be wrong.Deep groove will eat belts quick too.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes there is a oil line behind the primary. It's held in place by the sheild. There is also a oring on the line. The spring combo is mostly used for 29.5's but shouldnt be the cause of it eating belts so fast. Deflction and clutch condition are important (as you know this already). Only other thing that comes to mind would be if someone added weight to the tips of the fly weights. People would install small socket head cap screws with nuts in the holes on the end of the stock weights. This used to be a common practice "back in the day " but was quickly proven to be hell on belts. Especially when used with that spring combo. 

BFWDP


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for all the info! I think my groove is pretty deep, but my buddy stopped by and picked my clutch up and my spare bottom end to see if he can lathe down my current one, or get my spare one off my spare motor and i throw my spring into that one and wallaaa  (My spare motor The clutch puller broke off into the crank and tried alot to get it out and wont come out


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

My true goal is to have two sets of clutches, one for those tires, and one i an swamp out and throw stockers back on with stock sprinsg and bam, change riding style within minutes fo the cold hard ground days with stock tires and mud swampy days with the mudzillas.


----------

